# starting drugs



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,im hoping someone can help. dh and i are due to pick up our drugs on july 11th and i was wondering how long after we get the drugs do we start taking them   all help welcome girls xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey angel

we collected our drugs on 3rd feb and i started them on 4th..

not sure wat ur on but i used nasel spray from 4th feb to 14th march 4 times a day then on 4th march i started injections till 14th march..went in on 14th for a scan then EC was on 16th (egg collection) and ET was 18th(transfer).. i had to ring them on 17th to find out how many wee eggs had fertilised but i no the RFC usually prefer 2 day transfers..let me no how u get on 

Are u at RFC or Orgin??

It was my first attempt and it was at RFC  found them lovely..

Anyway good luck pet and keep me posted 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Angel

I was the same as Jen i started a week later with the sprays, collected them on the 11th and started on the 14th Feb and injections started 3rd march.

Your schedule will explain all.

Jillyhen


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello girls.. thanks for the help,i pick up the drugs a week today and starting to feel the nerves lolhope all goes well  lots of love to u both xx


----------



## Luigi (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello all - I'm new to this all so am hoping you can help me. Yous all seem so lovely and supportive!
A bit about me - I'm 31 this month and have been TTC for a year. Got referred to RFC by my GP and had our intial appointment on 16rh may. Had bloods taken an internal scan. Husband have a sample a week later. I just wanted to know what happens next? Is it the review appointment? And if so how long is the wait between initial and review? Sorry for my newbieness!


----------

